
Bitcoin startup Coinbase aims for $1B valuation - sethbannon
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/02/bitcoin-start-up-coinbase-aims-for-1-billion-valuation.html
======
arcanus
With BTC at all time highs and ETH up over 2000% this year, are we in a
crypto-currency bubble?

Is this all just from money laundering, and off-shoring money from countries
that try to prevent moving assets across borders?

~~~
wmf
Worse, I think it's just speculation driven by hype.

~~~
arcanus
Speculation on what, though?

~~~
wmf
I guess as long as a few people think cryptocurrency will replace banks and
lawyers then many people can invest today hoping to treat those few as their
greater fool later.

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6exr2r/bitcoin_sta...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6exr2r/bitcoin_startup_coinbase_is_looking_to_raise/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6fdny8/coinbase_ex...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6fdny8/coinbase_experienced_degraded_performance_amidst/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6fca7k/coinbase_to...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6fca7k/coinbase_took_your_money/)

